# Radius Map Tool



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

Very cool, great find! I'm using it to see how my friends bees area will overlap with mine!


----------



## George Heath (Nov 28, 2010)

hivetracks shows a forage radius too... 
pretty cool though


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I use google earth but will check this out...
mike


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

This link is nice also for doing the same thing. http://bees.morkland.org/coverage/


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Love the map! Thanks! It helps us figure how far out they'll go. We are on the edge of city and country forage! Probably the best. Lots of water nearby also. Lots of tree lined streets with Linden (Basswood) and maple trees. Yards full of crab apples, fruit trees, orchards, flowering bushes, flowers, natural areas... Lots of people also have spring bulbs planted. There used to be 1/2 acre of pretty blue chicory nearby, but some houses "grew" up there. 

Last year when we got our first hive, we told the relatives that the bees would be visiting their yards/flowers. The brother-in-law was joking about charging us for our bees using his yard. We joked back telling him we would waive the pollination fee!  

I think we'll have to give them some splits from our joe pye weed, hyssop, and other plants the bees love. Think they'll suspect anything? :lpf:


----------



## lmtfi (Feb 5, 2011)

Very helpful - thanks!


----------



## Gila (Jun 20, 2013)

If you enter your address as the hive location just remember that a 2 mile radius around your hive is only a mile out in either direction and not 2 miles. The 2 miles comes into play when you measure one side of the diameter (East) to the other side (West) with your location in the middle. So if you want to know how far 2 miles out in either direction is of your location you would need to enter 4 miles as the radius.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Yep, I've had that on my blog for a while now.


----------



## imthedude (Jan 28, 2013)

Gila said:


> If you enter your address as the hive location just remember that a 2 mile radius around your hive is only a mile out in either direction and not 2 miles. The 2 miles comes into play when you measure one side of the radius (East) to the other side (West) with your location in the middle. So if you want to know how far 2 miles out in either direction is of your location you would need to enter 4 miles as the radius.


huh? you're talking about the diameter.


----------



## Gila (Jun 20, 2013)

imthedude said:


> huh? you're talking about the diameter.


Yes


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Whoops


----------



## adson (Nov 25, 2009)

no Harley , that's the circumference ( diameter times Pi) the distance around the circle 

diameter is the distance from one edge to the far edge, radius is the distance from the center to the edge

so if your bees can travel 2 mi then you use a 2 mi radius


----------



## Gila (Jun 20, 2013)

I stand corrected. When I used the map earlier the results were different. I tried again and seemed to be spot on, strange


----------

